# Early Start from Mission Bay



## AILS74 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone help with how to get from mission bay to city before 5:45am? The first bus isn't until 6:10am


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AILS74 said:


> Can anyone help with how to get from mission bay to city before 5:45am? The first bus isn't until 6:10am


20 mins in a car or 35 mins on a push bike. Walking 1hr 20 mins. If you don't have a car get a taxi - 20 mins.
There is no magic bus that'll get you there before 5.45am and there isn't a train service.

The first bus is actually 05:55 but takes 47 mins.


----------

